# Understanding how to get a obedience title



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes you must get 3 legs. The rules have recently changed and you need to get those three legs from a total of at least 2 judges. So you can get 2 legs from one judge and a third from another. The qualifying score needs to be 170 points out of 200 & at least 50% of each category. 
Hope that helps to explain.


----------



## geomana (Oct 15, 2011)

So is a leg then a completely different obedience trial event ?
So you must go to at least 3 different trial events to get a title ?


Sorry for the basic question.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hank knows the rules so well. This could be wrong, but I think that if you go to a three or four day trail, usually it will be set up with different judges ( at least 2 different), so if you qualified every day, you could do it at one.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My goof, I should have explained it better.
A "leg" is what a qualifying score of 170 or better at an obedience trial is called. It is a "pass". Some times it will be referred to as a "Q" as in qualifying score. "NQ" would be a non qualifying score.

Basically yes three different trials. However there are times when two trials are held on the same day at the same place. So this would count as two trials. If you qualified at both trials it would be 2 "legs" or 2 "Qs".


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hank knows the rules so well. This could be wrong, but I think that if you go to a three or four day trail, usually it will be set up with different judges ( at least 2 different), so if you qualified every day, you could do it at one.


Yep that is correct. When there are multiple days of trials this is often referred to as a "cluster" of trials/shows.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the AKC Obedience/Rally rulebook. It is am awesome resource for answering Obedience, and Rally questions. 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf

I hope it helps answer some questions. I know it has helped me a lot over the years. I actually picked up a copy of the book at a dog show.


----------



## geomana (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for explaining it really well.

The more I find out about this ... 
the more I am in awe of people who have earned one title let alone
multiple titles .


Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

geomana said:


> Thanks for explaining it really well.
> 
> The more I find out about this ...
> the more I am in awe of people who have earned one title let alone
> ...


Soooo....Are you gonna give it a try???!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, please do  

I would like to say that going into the ring 3 times to earn your titles is really the easiest part - well except for the nerves etc. It takes years to train most dogs and it truly is a labor of love - often the judges score one way but you know that your dog just did something that you've been working on and can be very very happy with a 170 (the lowest qualifying score). Other times, you might be cranky with a 198  Scores are relative, the bonding and time spent training are what makes obedience so addicting.



Stretchdrive said:


> Soooo....Are you gonna give it a try???!!!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

At first it seems very difficult. In retrospect, that CD that once seemed like a "ultimate" goal, was so easy! It IS a labour of love...you will just love how connected doing this makes you with your dog...READ the rules, take classes, talk to those who know and persist. You will have a BLAST!


----------



## geomana (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm definitely want to try it especially obedience and agility.. not sure about rally yet. It will definitely be interesting to see how the dog performs in a distraction full environment.


Once again thanks for the information.
Now that I understand how hard it is to get these titles congratulations to all you that must have travelled and put in tremendous amounts of time.

Well see what the future holds.

Thanks again!!


----------

